# how to get marriage in spain



## radanovic (Jun 16, 2012)

I need some information about spanish law. I m hungarien nationality and im living and working in Germany. My boyfriend is pakistani and he is in spain and he is illegal in spain. And we want to get marriage in spain. Can anyone tell me is that possible that we can get marriage in spain while im living n working in Germany? Or for this what i have to do? I have to register myself in spain n live in spain till we not get marriage or how it can be possible? And which papers we both need? And im already divorced and have one kid. And if its possible that we can get marriage in spain without i have to stay in spain and how much time require for all this?I will appericiate your fast reply.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

radanovic said:


> I need some information about spanish law. I m hungarien nationality and im living and working in Germany. My boyfriend is pakistani and he is in spain and he is illegal in spain. And we want to get marriage in spain. Can anyone tell me is that possible that we can get marriage in spain while im living n working in Germany? Or for this what i have to do? I have to register myself in spain n live in spain till we not get marriage or how it can be possible? And which papers we both need? And im already divorced and have one kid. And if its possible that we can get marriage in spain without i have to stay in spain and how much time require for all this?I will appericiate your fast reply.


:welcome:

if your boyfriend is illegal in Spain, then I doubt he could get married here

at the very least, as far as I know you (as the EU citizen) would have to be resident in Spain in order to marry here, you have to show resident certificates & padrón etc. among other things


why not just get married in Germany?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

getting married in Spain is a lengthy and involve lots of paperwork, if you are in Germany then it will be less stressful getting married there! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## radanovic (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for reponse. 
My boyfriend can't come germany becaz of his status. In germany they will send him back pakistan. Because here is no chance to live illegal. But i get some information on internet that i have to apply my NIE number which i will get same day n ofcouse one adress where we will register both living together. But im confused when we will apply marriage then after that i have to be there untill they not give us marriage date?n one more thing how long we have to register on same adress before apply marriage?
Once again thanks for reply


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

radanovic said:


> Thanks for reponse.
> My boyfriend can't come germany becaz of his status. In germany they will send him back pakistan. Because here is no chance to live illegal. But i get some information on internet that i have to apply my NIE number which i will get same day n ofcouse one adress where we will register both living together. But im confused when we will apply marriage then after that i have to be there untill they not give us marriage date?n one more thing how long we have to register on same adress before apply marriage?
> Once again thanks for reply


I'm sorry but what you are planning to do is illegal, & to encourage you to do so is against forum rules

therefore I'm closing the thread


:closed_2:


----------

